# Time Zone settings



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

? where do I find the TZ settings...I've looked @ CP but didn't find it...all posts seem to reflect central time and are an 1 hour off EST...soon to be EDT  no biggie but would like to fix it....


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@ZedZ...User CP...Settings & Options...Edit Options-2nd from bottom


----------



## ZedZ (Feb 6, 2017)

TBT said:


> @ZedZ...User CP...Settings & Options...Edit Options-2nd from bottom


Thanks...much appreciated..


----------

